# Help me boys! I'm speechless, go figure.



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

So...I'm on this all women's forum, and just got in a HUGE fight with one woman in particular-but it was many against me over healthcare reform. I suggested that people who qualify for the military should consider joining it for the healthcare benefits. Well, needless to say the anti-war hippies were outraged and lost their minds on me. Now, in the same Viewpoints section, someone brought up Politicians and Affairs.

She said "It seems recently a lot of politicians have been caught with extra marital affairs. I am in the corner of I really do not care what you do behind closed doors BUT it does bother me when it is coming from the side that tries to preach family values to the rest of us. Isn't is hypocritical?"

I said "I don't think it's any of our business. I mean, I wouldn't hold them to a higher standard then say my best friend or an acquaintance. Sure, I'd be disappointed in the person and my heart would go out to their family in that tough time, but I wouldn't say we should judge them more than anyone else."

She responded with "Doesn't it make a difference when they go around preaching about family values. They also use that as a platform to get votes."

Now...how do I cleverly respond to this, without resorting to Clinton?


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

Tell em about this!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You guys hear about that Dumbocrat liberal from SC that went missing then shoed up after coming home from Peru and doinking some girl frend. I say that is one more liberla we don have to worry about like slick willy.
_________________
"lberals aint bad, thems make good targets" author unknown if you know what I mean

Back to top

Mcloving
guest

Joined: 05 May 2009
Posts: 21

Posted: Wed Jun 24, 2009 5:15 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

here is the


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Tough question. At this point it isn't partisan because lately both parties have been caught with their pants down so to speak. I wasn't angry with Clinton about his affair, but rather because he was a liar.

I guess realistically they are running for house, senate, etc not husband. On the other hand if their wife can't trust them can we? There is a lot we don't know. I look at Hillary and wonder if anyone could put up with that.

It's easy to pass judgement. Some people find it easiest when they know nothing of the circumstances. I know it should be the other way around, but often it isn't. Is the guy a jerk, or would his wife rather vacuum and dust than have a romp around the bedroom? Who knows? Some peoples brains swim in hormones while others have none. Ask a teenage boy what he is thinking about ten times in one day. If he tells you sex less than nine times he is lying to you.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks, makes sense to me, that helps put my thoughts into perspective a little more : )


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Mcloving said:


> Tell em about this!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 :roll: Mark Sanford is a republican.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I got permanently locked from the website I was on. It's called Diaper Pin, and it's a forum for moms with cloth diapered babies, and that practice other natural parenting practices. (Asta was cloth diapered as a baby, up until 5 months when she was potty trained, and it was an excellent resource) I got locked over a topic on healthcare reform. Honestly?? That's ridiculous. I didn't say anything that warranted it. Certain long standing members on there have an in with the moderators, and it's like one big high school clique. When they don't like my opinion, they report me. ALL THE TIME. It gives you an idea how frustrating it is, when I've been reported about 30 times and only had points taken away once. Obviously they can't find a reason, but are constantly looking for one. I have good friends on there. And while a few of them I'm friends with on Facebook and Myspace, many don't have those, and it totally bums me out that I will never talk to them again. This sucks, they were my only mom friends and now I have NONE.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. Some people simply are not big enough to have their opinions challenged. I see FOX news this morning ripped Sanford hard. Not because of his affair, but because he lied about where he was. The same reason I was ticked with Clinton. 
Maybe he is a jerk, maybe the furnace clicks in every time his wife walks past the thermostat, I don't know and I don't care. However, he lied to the people of South Carolina, and for that he should pay the price republican or democrat.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

It just drives me nuts, because this is what proceeded me getting the boot...Talking about healthcare reform. To sum it up, I suggested people who qualify for the military could join it for the healthcare, and others only receive free/reduced rate healthcare if they absolutely need it (aka, no cable/internet/etc). Someone freaked and called my opinion "absurd and ridiculous", and a few others made mean comments about how stupid it was. Then, I said "Oh, how could I forget, I am not entitled to an opinion on here. If *I* were to call someone's opinion "absurd" or "ridiculous", I would be reported for it, because for some reason everyone here just loves clicking their report button on me."

I got kicked off for saying THAT! How is that legit?! I got kicked off for being upset about getting constantly reported. I got reported in the parenting forum on there probably 3 times! And I never got points taken away, because the moderators couldn't find a reason to! Well, this time their reason was "Talking about forum policies on the forum and slandering other members." What?! Are you kidding me? Ugh, I was up in bed for hours last night just furious about this! From now on, if there is ever anything up with Asta, I'm screwed, because I no longer have my resource of the 40-50 helpful moms that are on there on a daily basis! Just because of the 2-3 moms that hate me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't see that it's any different going to the military for health care than going for help to get through college. Veterans deserve more than the little pay compensation they get so benefits help make up for that.

The attitude these women exhibited was selfish. They want everyone else's child to go to the military and protect America, but not theirs. I'll bet they vote if there is a candidate that gives a nickel they benefit from.

It not good that you lost a good information resource. Perhaps you can find another with members who have a little thicker skin and can tolerate reality.

If this bill passes I hope military health care doesn't go down the tubes to help pay the health care of illegal aliens. Of course again reality tells us they are already getting free health care.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

No offense Norsk, but if you knew that you were getting reported ~30 times then you should have seen this coming it seems to me... I hope you find another site that suits your needs.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What did you expect from a forum themed on cloth diapers? Its obviously going to be full of wack job b1tches. Sounds like you drank the cali environazi lib kool aid after you moved there.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

"How to start an on-line fight" by USAlx50, now appearing in a book store near you. 8)


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

Look at the Fox news photo right afetr his name (D)= Dumbocrat you is wrong!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Mcloving said:


> Look at the Fox news photo right afetr his name (D)= Dumbocrat you is wrong!


:rollin:

:lol: That is because you are getting your information from Faux News!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

seabass said:


> "How to start an on-line fight" by USAlx50, now appearing in a book store near you. 8)


I'm going to be better than that. I could spout of 20 reasons to cloth diaper in a couple minutes ; ) But here's a few...It's not all about the environment. There's the financial matter (costs thousands to disposable diaper), health of the baby's skin (also, there is cancer causing dioxin, asthma causing deodorizers, and even silica gel BANNED from feminine products in disposables diapers!), and the rise in male infertility is often contributed to the widespread use of disposables in this country because the scrotal temperature is not properly maintained (thank goodness my husband was a cutie with a cloth bootie! He's a baby makin machine!) And LASTLY, sposies are the #3 product filling landfills and cause spread of disease via rats! Ick!


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

gulp gulp gulp :koolaid:

personally I think my wife and I have better things do than rinse the shiat outta our kids diapers :lol:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

ducksgeeselabs said:


> gulp gulp gulp :koolaid:
> 
> personally I think my wife and I have better things do than rinse the shiat outta our kids diapers :lol:


Oh, hush. I didn't touch any more poo than you do. If you exclusively breast feed your baby, you don't need to rinse, because it's water soluble. No touching is involved actually, just toss them in the diaper pail, then hold the pail liner in front of the washer and inside it out. Easy peasy. And actually....it's illegal for you to NOT rinse out your kids diapers. That's right, totally against the law. They are supposed to be rinsed before tossing them in the garbage. True story


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I love it when "conservatives" rip on "liberals" for being conservative... be it cloth diapers or small cars.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

seabass said:


> "How to start an on-line fight" by USAlx50, now appearing in a book store near you. 8)


Not trying to be mean, was it not a valid point?

I will say, you stated your reasoning well N_N.

Cloth diapers being affiliated with conservatism? I guess I can kind of see where you're coming from, but its obvious their main appeal is to the bunny huggers. N_N's banning from the other site is a good example of that.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> seabass said:
> 
> 
> > "How to start an on-line fight" by USAlx50, now appearing in a book store near you. 8)
> ...


Yeah, the environment is still a big reason for me, but definitely not the first :wink: My daughter never had a diaper rash in cloth, they never leak or blow out like sposies can, and she has been fully potty trained (not a SINGLE diaper day or night since she was 7 months old (almost 1 year diaper free now!). How many disposable diaperers can say that?! And there is nooooo way we could have afforded disposables, and the last thing I would want to do is run out of money and have to be a burden on the tax payers


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, and...I'm a woman. I'd rather do a little extra laundry than have to take the trash out, and my husband was deployed when she was in diapers :lol:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Let me go back and re-read your post, I've forgotten. Oh yeah:



> Its obviously going to be full of wack job b1tches.


Maybe it's just me. :roll:

I'm about as fiscally conservative with my money as anyone can get. One of the main arguments for cloth diapers is always the money saving aspect, so I assumed that was also a factor here too. Having said all that... we have gone the pampers route rather than the cloth route. Seems like a lot of work, despite the $ savings.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Let me go back and re-read your post, I've forgotten. Oh yeah:
> 
> Quote:
> Its obviously going to be full of wack job b1tches.
> ...


Nope, not just you.

Nodak_Norsk, I admire your frugality. I'm conservative and if something really does help the environment I do it. If it helps monetarily without a lot of work I do it. It depends on if the money is enough to override my lazyness.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Lazy isn't an excuse I can use, because it's actually quite easy. Some of the diapers I buy online, and some I made. I have diapers ranging from $1.00 (cotton prefolds and flats) to $14.00 (come with the waterproofing and velcro built in). Or you can take the loads of baby blankets you get as gifts and craft them into diapers!










This one I sewed for our next little one--










[Stepping off my soap box now.]


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Your child will also potty train much quicker when he/she is brought up in cloth diapers.


----------

